# Is possible use in noteheads to change keyswitches in Dorico?



## JPQ (Mar 8, 2021)

Is possible use in noteheads to change keyswitches in Dorico? if how.


----------



## leslieq (Mar 22, 2021)

Can you expand a little on what you're trying to achieve? 

I ask because if you're working in Dorico, it sounds like perhaps you're writing music intended to be played by musicians eventually. In that case, notation for articulations and playing techniques/expressions kinda already exist and should do the key switching for you... Or is there something weird/unconventional or advanced that you're after?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 22, 2021)

My guess is probably not but you should be able to use a DIRECTION type playing technique, which is not meant to be directly attached to any notes...it will be probably a text label on your score, which could probably be hidden too if you want), and that playing technique can send the keyswitches you need for a section of music using alternative note heads.

Since note heads are not "articulations" in Dorico nomenclature, I doubt they have a way to associate them as playing techniques like you can with various articulation markings. But you should ask this question on the dorico forum, its an interesting question and perhaps an argument could be made that it SHOULD be able to do that.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 31, 2021)

I found maybe way dfo what i want do. i test later this day basic version conga mapping for General Midi Congas where notehead is open reqular and rectangle one for muted hgh. if i get this working then i maybe do similar for NI World/Percussiong/Congas set etc.


----------



## John Barron (Apr 26, 2021)

In drum and percussion in Dorico you can assign a playing technique to a notehead and so they can trigger a key switch. With pitched instruments you'd need to use a playing technique as mentioned above. You can hide a playing technique if you don't want it to show (use the Properties panel at the bottom of the screen when the technique is selected).


----------

